# The FAMILY has icehog sleeping wit da fishes...



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

When The Family speaks, you better listen...I know I am. 

rck70 (Russ, AKA "Big Robusto"), TripleF (Scott, AKA "the Don") and CBI 2 (Paul, AKA "Consigliore") put a hit out on me, and it struck with a vengence that the Corleone Family never imagined!

Gentlemen (May I call you that? I await your permission), you took what might have been the worst 24 hours I have had in the last couple years, and triple handedly turned it into a day of sunshine...wait, that might not be appropriate for a Family like y'all....how about "a day decked in fear"?

Three massive bullets all from one gun.....The view from the bottom of the bay is sweet!! Here is the carnage:

From The Big Robusto: 









And From "The Don":









and finally, from The Consigliore:









Gentlemen (oops, it that OK?), I am honored and grateful that you have invited me to your daughter's wedding .... on the wedding day of your daughter's wedding. And I hope that their first child is a masculine child.

Wait, wrong line...Gentlemen, may I kiss the ring?

Seriously, you guys have made my day, my week, my month...I can't thank you enough for this wonderful gesture (I mean, this "frightening wake-up call"). I am as close to speechless as a post whore can be, and will not forget your wonderful generousity.

Look how they massacred my boy.

I know it was you, Family.....I know it was you.....


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

nice hit on the hog. :ss


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Very Nice.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

The Hog got shanked! Nicely done guys!:tu


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

mmmm mmm good

Way to roast the hog guys :tu


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Sweet Hit Guys!!!:tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

The Family the Bombs together stays together




Nicely done :tu :tu


----------



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

VERY nice hit!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Hehehehe.
Enjoy, Tom. 
Scotty, way to round the boys up. :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

txdyna65 said:


> mmmm mmm good
> 
> Way to roast the hog guys :tu


:r:r :tpd:


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

It was our pleasure Icehog. As you can see, we don't go in for Moe Green Specials. We roll more like Capone with the St. Valentine's Day Massacre.  :gn:gn:gn


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

*Great Hit!!! I hope you don't own a horse!*


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> *Great Hit!!! I hope you don't own a horse!*


:tpd::r:r:r

Nice hit guys!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

That's a message we're tryin' to send out to you punks......don't mess with da family.

:ss :ss :ss 


Glad you liked it Tom. It was nice planning it...I promise!:tu
Don TripleF :ss


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I was kidding when I posted in another thread about you three bombing icehog. Never thought you'd actually do it. Gotta' give it to you guys. Brass balls, right there.

But I'd be on guard while your picking up some fruit at the market or rolling through any toll booths.


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Let that be a lesson to ya'll.........:ss


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

TripleF said:


> That's a message we're tryin' to send out to you punks......don't mess with da family.
> 
> :ss :ss :ss
> 
> ...





CBI_2 said:


> It was our pleasure Icehog. As you can see, we don't go in for Moe Green Specials. We roll more like Capone with the St. Valentine's Day Massacre.  :gn:gn:gn





rck70 said:


> Let that be a lesson to ya'll.........:ss


MoBsters, there's some things that need discussing here. In person, so the Feds won't be able to hear on their wire taps. This thing ain't good, and we can't stand for it. Wet behind the ears guys making moves like this can't be ignored.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Great hit!!! Maybe not the best target to start a beef with, but a great hit none the less!! :gn


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Twill413 said:


> MoBsters, there's some things that need discussing here. In person, so the Feds won't be able to hear on their wire taps. This thing ain't good, and we can't stand for it. Wet behind the ears guys making moves like this can't be ignored.





> Great hit!!! Maybe not the best target to start a beef with, but a great hit none the less!! :gn


*Tell 'em boyz........we ain't scared. :cb*


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Outstanding hit fellas.

Tom is one of the best.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Hog down. Repeat Hog down.

nice job guys.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Tom is a made man with many soldiers. You boys might want to think about going to the mattresses...soon. :ss


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice job fellas!:tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Twill413 said:


> MoBsters, there's some things that need discussing here. In person, so the Feds won't be able to hear on their wire taps. This thing ain't good, and we can't stand for it. Wet behind the ears guys making moves like this can't be ignored.


I knew the MoB would have my back.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

txdyna65 said:


> mmmm mmm good
> 
> Way to roast the hog guys :tu


:tpd::r:r:r:bn


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

This is just to funny! Reminds me of the McCarty @ss kickin he did on Claude "The Turtle" Lemieux.

For thise of you who don't know about this look here:





Tom would be the guy wearing #22 blue.

Al


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

txdyna65 said:


> mmmm mmm good
> 
> Way to roast the hog guys :tu


:r:r:r

Nice hit on a great BOTL.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

ahc4353 said:


> This is just to funny! Reminds me of the McCarty @ss kickin he did on Claude "The Turtle" Lemieux.
> 
> For thise of you who don't know about this look here:
> 
> ...


Great hit by the Family....absolutely.

Me resembling Claude Lemeiux in any way in a hockey fight? :fu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

TripleF said:


> *Tell 'em boyz........we ain't scared. :cb*


no one said be scared, just be aware :gn:gn:gn


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

nice hit guys :tu


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> I am honored and grateful that you have invited me to your daughter's wedding .... on the wedding day of your daughter's wedding. And I hope that their first child is a masculine child.


:r :r :r

Very nice hit from The Family.

:tu


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Great hit GUYS!! Well done!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Sweet mother of **@#$, looks like they got ya good Tom!:tu:tu


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

nice hit on one of this place's finest, sounds well timed too, you boys must be livin right


----------

